# Not sure about lab results



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I wanted to ask something about my recent labs. I am 7 months pregnant and just had some follow up labs. I am on 3 grain compounded Thyroid and my labs are as follows

TSH 0.711
FT4 0.57 (Range .82-1.77)
FT3 3.7 (Range 2.0-4.4)

I feel fine and I told my doc I would stay on this dose, I just couldn't remember what reasons that I could have low T4. Since my TSH and T3 are pretty good I will leave it alone. But if anyone knows why FT4 can drop or if it even matters please let me know.

Grave disease 2004
RAI 2004


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I wanted to ask something about my recent labs. I am 7 months pregnant and just had some follow up labs. I am on 3 grain compounded Thyroid and my labs are as follows
> 
> TSH 0.711
> FT4 0.57 (Range .82-1.77)
> ...


When taking any T3, the FT4 is naturally suppressed a bit. Your Armour is the perfect 4 to 1 ratio. Do not tamper w/that.

I am soooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear from you and that you are feeling well!!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for responding. I am doing ok, my thyroid levels have been jumping around ALOT. But right now I don't want to mess with them since I will have the baby in a couple of months. Once I have "her " my doc wants me to switch to Armour since my numbers jump so much on the compounded version. So even though my FT4 is REALLY low I should be ok since my FT3 is good? She tried to lower my meds but I was like "OHHHH NO" and she was ok with that. Glad to hear from you too, I always know I can get an educated answer from you hugs3


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> When taking any T3, the FT4 is naturally suppressed a bit. Your Armour is the perfect 4 to 1 ratio. Do not tamper w/that.
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear from you and that you are feeling well!!


not to question you andros but ... i've never heard Taking T3 actually causes Ft4 suppression, and always read the ratio in humans in 14 to 1 and NDT hormone is 4 to 1 ... and some take a little extra t4 to get to the 14 to 1 ratio..

The OP may have slightly lower t4 if they are taking their meds with meals or something other causing malabsorption of the t4 . . usually t3 is absorbed kind of easier that t4 from i've read.

One more thing, to OP, did you take your medication morning of labs, because that could have causes T3 to be a little higher... TSH is usually very depressed to even 0.01 with proper NDT replacement


----------

